# Gate valve won't open (water heater)



## NHMaster (Dec 21, 2009)

You are screwed. The stem has separated itself from the gate. The only solution now is to cut the valve out and replace it. BTW, what happened to you is very common with gate valves.


----------



## Greyhounder (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks, NH, looks like you're right. Unfortunatley, it's full-replacement time. Oh well.

Thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Replacing that valve is not that big a deal. I will assume you have copper tubing, usually 3/4" for a water heater.
The cheapest way is to sweat solder in a new ball valve. But if your soldering skills are suspect, you can do it with compression fittings.

Parts needed:

ball valve- threaded
Compression to male pipe coupling
short nipple - brass
water heater flex connector


Turn off water at meter, cut out old valve. Remove the female adapter from the inlet of the water heater. Install the male pipe end of the compression fitting into the valve. install the nipple into the other end of the valve. Ball valves are marked with a direction, observe the correct flow. Connect the compression fitting & valve to the supply pipe. With the valve closed turn the water back on and verify no leaks. Use the flex connector to connect from the valve to the water heater.

Do the hot at the same time, no valve required, and it will be duck soup when you get ready to replace the old water heater.


----------



## NHMaster (Dec 21, 2009)

rjniles said:


> Replacing that valve is not that big a deal. I will assume you have copper tubing, usually 3/4" for a water heater.
> The cheapest way is to sweat solder in a new ball valve. But if your soldering skills are suspect, you can do it with compression fittings.
> 
> Parts needed:
> ...


You do know tht you can just buy a compression ball valve yes?


----------



## joemontana16 (Jan 14, 2010)

*Me too!!*

I just did this same thing last night. My inlet line gate valve stuck halfway open (low flow in shower). I cut the old gate valve (brass/cast iron) out of the PEX line and replaced with a ball valve (Gatorteeth?). Easy job - just turnd off the main water line first. 30 minutes.


----------



## Kellypeters (Jul 25, 2015)

*Outside hose won't turn on*

No water coming out of hose outside. I followed pipe to ball valve in basement. I tried pulling lever but it won't budge?


----------



## Kellypeters (Jul 25, 2015)

*Outside hose no water coming out*

]No water coming out of hose outside. I followed pipe to ball valve in basement. I tried pulling lever but it won't budge help


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Kelly, welcome--please start a new thread with your plumbing problem---


----------

